# Greenpeace behindert Fischer und versenkt Granitblöcke in der Ostsee



## TobBok (27. Juli 2020)

Wenn man sonst keine Hobbies hat, kann man durchaus mal Granitblöcke im Meer versenken.
Die Ostsee ist ja kein internationales Gewässer. 
Wäre mal spannend die Versicherungsfragen zu sehen, die entstehen, wenn das Eigentum der Fischereiunternehmen durch die vorsätzlich zur Beschädigung der Netze gedachten Steine beschädigt wird. So rein rechtlich gesehen.....


----------



## daci7 (27. Juli 2020)

Na, solang keine Adresse auf dem Stein steht wirds schwer, könnte ich mir vorstellen. 
Grundsätzlich: das fischen in einem Meeresschutzgebiet zu behindern finde ich gar nicht mal so blöd. Legal oder illegal kann ich in diesem Fall nicht beurteilen. Außerdem kommt so noch Struktur auf den Grund, was den Fischen ebenfalls gut tun wird.
Groetjes


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

Ich bin wirklich kein Freund solcher Vereine, aber in dem Fall muss ich ihnen beipflichten. In einem Meeresschutzgebiet muss nun ganz sicher nicht mit Grundschleppnetzen gefischt werden.


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2020)

"auch wenn dies illegal sei"

- das fischen mit Grundschleppnetzen oder das verhindern dessen?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich kein Freund solcher Vereine, aber in dem Fall muss ich ihnen beipflichten. In einem Meeresschutzgebiet muss nun ganz sicher nicht mit Grundschleppnetzen gefischt werden.



Dann einfach mal informieren, das letzte mal wurde dort vor mehr als 10 Jahren mit Grundschleppnetzen gefischt...
Also eine völlig blödsinnige Aktion, Meeresschutzgebiet und die Dullies versenken dort erstmal irgendwelche Steine....
Kann man nur hoffen, das genug von den Vögeln samt Stein zum Grund gehen...


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juli 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> "auch wenn dies illegal sei"
> 
> - das fischen mit Grundschleppnetzen oder das verhindern dessen?



selbe Stelle- da steht
"auch wenn dies legal sei. "

ja wat nur;-)) 
liebe redaktion - vielleicht könntet ihr mal Klarheit darüber schaffen 
a) ist da ein Schutzgebiet
b) darf man da ( wenn ein Schutzgebiet ist) mit Schleppnetzten fischen?
c) wo darf man das überhaupt noch

d) naja gut , jetzt nehmen Greenpeace offensichtlich vorsätzlich in Kauf, das Eigentum anderer zu zerstören ( oder kippen die ihre Steine in ein Loch , wo eh keiner Fischt oder um Nordstream 2 abzudecken?) da si die Frage was ist das Nächste ja wohl berechtigt- Minen gegen Angelboote?


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann einfach mal informieren, das letzte mal wurde dort vor mehr als 10 Jahren mit Grundschleppnetzen gefischt...
> Also eine völlig blödsinnige Aktion, Meeresschutzgebiet und die Dullies versenken dort erstmal irgendwelche Steine....
> Kann man nur hoffen, das genug von den Vögeln samt Stein zum Grund gehen...


Irgendwoher muss ja die Geschichte von den Grundnetzschleppfischern stammen. Grundsätzlich ist es ja kein Schaden, wenn in der nicht recht strukturreichen Ostsee eben solche Strukturen geschaffen werden. Und so lange diese Vereine ihr Geld in Steine investiert, droht auch kein sonstiges finanziell intensives Ungemach. Wenn sonstwo künstliche Riffe, mit deutlich fragwürdigeren Mitteln, als eben Granit, geschaffen werden, ist ja auch keiner dagegen.


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2020)

Ouh, ja dann hat sich meine Frage erübrigt, danke Angler1996


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. Juli 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> selbe Stelle- da steht
> "auch wenn dies legal sei. "
> 
> ja wat nur;-))
> ...




Klar!
zu a: ja
zu b: ja
zu c: da, wo nicht explizit verboten
zu d: versteh die Frage nicht!

Grüße


----------



## Fruehling (27. Juli 2020)

Endlich eine sinnvolle Alternative zur Verklappung von Atommüll, Kampfmitteln und Ölförderplattformen, Chapeau!


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Juli 2020)

Hi, 
ich frage mich da eher, ob das Kosten-Nutzen Prinzip da passt. Das ist ja kein kleines Gebiet und ein paar Steinchen bewirken dann auch nicht viel.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juli 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Klar!
> zu a: ja
> zu b: ja
> zu c: da, wo nicht explizit verboten wo ist explizit verboten?
> ...


danke
d) "wo darf man das überhaupt noch", gemeint Schleppnetzfischen , demzufolge überall?


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Juli 2020)

Du meintest "C" - und ja- tatsächlich überall, wo nicht explizit verboten wurde...


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (27. Juli 2020)

Hier mal ein Bericht des NDR dazu. https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...nkt-Felsen-Behoerde-prueft,greenpeace588.html.
An und für sich find ich die Aktion gar nicht mal schlecht. Wenn da nicht dieser spruch von diesem Thilo Maack im 2. Absatz wäre. Für diese Vögel gilt doch schon das anklopfen mit nen Pilker an einen Stein als Zerstörung.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Juli 2020)

Prinzipiell finde ich die Aktion gut, die Entscheidungsträger tun ja nicht wirklich etwas oder jedenfalls nicht genug.
Dass es um die Meere und den Fischbestand miserabel bestellt ist, steht wahrscheinlich außer Frage.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. Juli 2020)

Ich finde, solche Aktionen müssten viel öfter in Schutzgebieten stattfinden. Ebenso das Anlegen künstlicher Riffe und sei es durch das Versenken ausgedienter Plattformen.
Sollte eher von den Anglern, als von Greenpeace kommen.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Juli 2020)

Ganz amüsant ist immer, wie der Ämterkömödienstadl auf so unübliche Aktionen reagiert, nee bin nicht zuständig.


----------



## geomas (27. Juli 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte Greenpeace erstmal ne saftige Strafe + Rechnung für die Bergung der Granitblöcke aufgebrummt bekommen. 
Und anschließend könnten die Behörden von mir aus die Grundschleppnetzfischerei in Schutzgebieten untersagen und dort eventuell ein paar Granitblöcke versenken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte Greenpeace erstmal ne saftige Strafe + Rechnung für die Bergung der Granitblöcke aufgebrummt bekommen.
> Und anschließend könnten die Behörden von mir aus die Grundschleppnetzfischerei in Schutzgebieten untersagen und dort eventuell ein paar Granitblöcke versenken.



Stell dir mal die Frage, warum die Grundschleppnetzfischerei dort nicht seit Jahren verboten ist, obwohl deren Auswirkungen seit langem bekannt sind. Greenpeace macht das genau richtig und weiß die junge Generation auf ihrer Seite.


----------



## geomas (28. Juli 2020)

^ von mir aus hätte Greenpeace auch den Dienstwagen vom Minister* in ein Netz hüllen können oder anderweitig öffentlichkeitswirksam auf den von mir unbestrittenen Mißstand aufmerksam machen können.
Aber „Tatsachen schaffen” - wo hörts auf? Das meine ich mit meinem Kommentar. Es gibt doch jede Menge naturschädigende und dennoch mehr oder weniger geduldete Sauereien im Land. Sollten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbände (wie der DAFV) also einfach nach Gutdünken handeln?



*) bin gerade nicht sicher, wer da jetzt zuständig ist - der Landesminister?


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Juli 2020)

Moin ;
Zum einen ist mir Das Umpflügen des Gewässergrundes mithilfe des Schleppnetzes sowieso suspekt gerade in so empfindlichen Gewässern wie der Ostsee.
Frage mich da auch immer nach dem Nutzen.
Andererseits ist  dies  vor Sylt nicht auch schon gemacht worden .
Also sollen sie ruhig machen mich stört es nicht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juli 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *Stell dir mal die Frage, warum die Grundschleppnetzfischerei dort nicht seit Jahren verboten ist*, obwohl deren Auswirkungen seit langem bekannt sind. Greenpeace macht das genau richtig und weiß die junge Generation auf ihrer Seite.



Weil in dem Gebiet wo die gerade die Steine abladen eh seit über 10 Jahren kein Schleppnetzkutter mehr gefahren ist und in Zukunft auch nicht gefahren wäre....Leute informiert euch doch bevor ihr irgendeinen Blödsinn schreibt....
Euren Worten zufolge kann ich dem nächst vor meiner Haustür einen 40 Tonner auf der Bundestraße Kies abkippen lassen, weil ist ja gut für die Umwelt wenn die Autos nicht fahren und weniger Lärm macht es auch noch.....

Merkt ihr was?


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2020)

Die teils negativen Reaktionen auf eine solche Aktion mit großem Symbolcharakter (um nichts anderes geht es Greenpeace hier sehr wahrscheinlich) sind angesichts der andernorts immer noch üblichen und leider auch legalen Verklappungspraktiken schwer zu verstehen.

Stellt euch doch einfach vor, nicht Greenpeace, sondern rippi würde dafür verantwortlich zeichnen und alles wäre gut, oder? 

...zumal niemand zu Schaden kommt, wenn dort seit über 10 Jahren keine Schleppnetzfischerei mehr betrieben wird.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Die teils negativen Reaktionen auf eine solche Aktion mit großem Symbolcharakter (um nichts anderes geht es Greenpeace hier sehr wahrscheinlich) sind angesichts der andernorts immer noch üblichen und leider auch legalen Verklappungspraktiken schwer zu verstehen.
> 
> Stellt euch doch einfach vor, nicht Greenpeace, sondern rippi würde dafür verantwortlich zeichnen und alles wäre gut, oder?
> 
> ...zumal niemand zu Schaden kommt, *wenn dort seit über 10 Jahren keine Schleppnetzfischerei mehr betrieben wird*.




Genau und deswegen kippe ich in ein Schutzgebiet, was aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften vor Ort eben dazu geworden ist Steine?
Vor Fehmarn wird erzählt Angler dürfen in Schutzgebieten nicht angeln, da die Pilker den Meeresboden zerstören und hier werden Granitblöcke versenkt?
Ich verstehe den Sinn einfach nicht, ein Schutzgebiet zu verändern was nichts anderes ist als ein Schutzgebiet...
Von daher in meinen Augen eine völlig sinnlose Aktion...


----------



## UMueller (28. Juli 2020)

Das die Grundschleppnetzfischerei ein Problem darstellt wissen doch fast alle. Eine Symbolcharakter Aktion in einem Schutzgebiet bewirkt was ?  Fast nichts würd ich sagen. Sinnvoll wäre die Aktion in einem Gebiet wo geschleppt wird. Aber dann könnte Greenpeace von der Fischerei verklagt werden. Kann dann teuer für sie werden. Man sieht, offensichtliche Mißstände abzustellen ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Juli 2020)

@ 50er Jäger: Hast du irgendeine Quelle, wo man nachschauen kann, dass dort seit 10 Jahren nicht mit Schleppnetzen gefischt wurde?
Sollte das tatsächlich so sein, dann handelt es sich dabei vermutlich nur um eine reine PR Aktion, die einfach ein paar Schlagzeilen liefern sollte. Es steht da ja auch nicht, wie viele Felsen dort versenkt wurden. Felsen, Schiffsdiesel usw. kosten ja auch ein paar Euretten.


----------



## Michael.S (28. Juli 2020)

Diese Grundnetzschlepperei ist ja nicht neu , ich erinnere mich noch gut das es hier in den 80iger Jahre  öfters Schlägereien gab zwischen Deutschen und Holländischenn Fischern , die Holländer haben damals ganz gerne Grundnetze benutzt auch in Deutschen Gewässern , ich glaube das war in der Nordsee


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Juli 2020)

Hi, leider richten diese Grundnetze aber auch erhebliche Schäden am Meeresgrund an. Es dauert teilweise Jahre, bis sich so ein umgepflügter Bereich erholt hat. Bei den derzeitigen Quoten/Bestandszahlen sollte man schonendere Fischereimethoden fördern.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juli 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ 50er Jäger: Hast du irgendeine Quelle, wo man nachschauen kann, dass dort seit 10 Jahren nicht mit Schleppnetzen gefischt wurde?
> Sollte das tatsächlich so sein, dann handelt es sich dabei vermutlich nur um eine reine PR Aktion, die einfach ein paar Schlagzeilen liefern sollte. Es steht da ja auch nicht, wie viele Felsen dort versenkt wurden. Felsen, Schiffsdiesel usw. kosten ja auch ein paar Euretten.



Aussage der Sassnitzer Hochseefischerei welche glaube vom NDR dazu befragt wurde was dort los sei....


----------



## Michael.S (28. Juli 2020)

Grundnetz ist aber auch nicht gleich Grundnetz , ein normales Grundnetz beschädigt den Meeresgrund kaum aber die Holländer zb. hatten noch Tonnenschwere Ketten an ihren Netzen und die pflügen den gesammten Meeresboden um


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ 50er Jäger: Hast du irgendeine Quelle, wo man nachschauen kann, dass dort seit 10 Jahren nicht mit Schleppnetzen gefischt wurde?
> Sollte das tatsächlich so sein, dann handelt es sich dabei vermutlich nur um eine reine PR Aktion, die einfach ein paar Schlagzeilen liefern sollte. Es steht da ja auch nicht, wie viele Felsen dort versenkt wurden. Felsen, Schiffsdiesel usw. kosten ja auch ein paar Euretten.



Moin
Video anschauen es sind sogar 30 Jahre.

Hinzu kommt man kann eh nur die aussenliegenden Sandbänke dafür nutzen,niemand ist so blöd und fährt mit 100 K teuren Netz durch die Granitsteine die da seit 5Millonen Jahren liegen.









						Greenpeace will weiter Steine vor Rügen versenken
					

Greenpeace will in den kommenden Tagen weiter Steine vor Rügen versenken und ignoriert damit ein Verbot des Bundesseefahrtamtes. Das Amt hat ein Bußgeld von 50.000 Euro angedroht.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2020)

Wenn dort nach wie vor von Polen und Dänen am Grund geschleppt wurde/wird und wenn das

_"Deutschland hat Greenpeace zufolge bereits 2007 fast die Hälfte seiner Meeresgebiete als Schutzzonen ausgewiesen. Auch die Pläne für ein Verbot bodenzerstörender Fischerei im Schutzgebiet Adlergrund sind demnach längst fertig. Allerdings fehle der politische Wille, sie umzusetzen, prangert Greenpeace an. Der Meeresschutz bestehe lediglich auf dem Papier."_
(Quelle: gründlers vorheriges Posting)

stimmt, könnte mich der Blockwart aus Sassnitz mal kreuzweise mit seinem Gejangel!


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn dort nach wie vor von Polen und Dänen am Grund geschleppt wurde/wird und wenn das
> 
> _"Deutschland hat Greenpeace zufolge bereits 2007 fast die Hälfte seiner Meeresgebiete als Schutzzonen ausgewiesen. Auch die Pläne für ein Verbot bodenzerstörender Fischerei im Schutzgebiet Adlergrund sind demnach längst fertig. Allerdings fehle der politische Wille, sie umzusetzen, prangert Greenpeace an. Der Meeresschutz bestehe lediglich auf dem Papier."_
> (Quelle: gründlers vorheriges Posting)
> ...



worauf wartest Du??


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2020)

Daß der Tag vorbei ist, denn morgen bin ich am Wasser...


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Juli 2020)

Hi, im Radio bei Ndr Info wurde gerade gemeldet, dass das BSH weitere Steineinträge durch Greenpeace untersagt hat.


----------



## Ostseesilber (28. Juli 2020)

..der NDR zitiert den Kollegen von der Fischrei so, dass „von Sassnitz aus“ seit 10 Jahren niemand mehr auf den Adlergrund zum Schleppnetzfischen gefahren ist.
Wie es mit polnischen oder dänischen Schleppnetzkuttern aussieht, wird nicht mitgeteilt...


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juli 2020)

gut,  liebe Redaktion macht Euch doch bitte schlau oder teilt euer Wissen mit Bewohnern von im und hinterm Berg äh Arzgebirg)

wat nu
da wo die Steine hinkommen gibt es jetzt mehrer Deutungen:

a) da fischt schon unterschiedlich lange Keiner mehr
b ) da fische nur Deppen, die ihre Netze versenken wollen
c) da fischen nur POLEN UND Dänen, die scheinen aber mit den Deppen nicht identisch zu sein

d) da konnte man noch nie fsichen, weil da eh schon Gebirge vorhanden ist

welche der Varianten stimmt denn nun , das ist ja zumindest auf die Beurteilung der Aktion da nicht gaaaanz unwichtig

ich danke euch im Voraus


----------



## hans21 (28. Juli 2020)

Man kann die Aktion gut finden oder nicht, es bleibt Selbstjustiz. Wenn Petra symbolträchtig ein paar gute Zandergewässer mit Sisalnetzen ausstatten würde, wäre die Stimmung hier wahrscheinlich eine andere.


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2020)

hans21 schrieb:


> Man kann die Aktion gut finden oder nicht, es bleibt Selbstjustiz. Wenn Petra symbolträchtig ein paar gute Zandergewässer mit Sisalnetzen ausstatten würde, wäre die Stimmung hier wahrscheinlich eine andere.


Das würde ja den Reinerlös für die handvoll echter Mitglieder schmälern...!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. Juli 2020)

Greenpeace macht mit dieser Aktion auf die Missstände aufmerksam. Ausgewiesene Schutzgebiete auf dem Papier, ohne wirklichen Schutz. Habe anderswo gelesen, dass der Boden dort sehr beschädigt ist, was dem 10 jährigen Nichtbefischen widerspricht.

Erinnert mich an das Versenken von Bäumen an Laichzonen. Nicht ganz legal, aber manchmal wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## Salt (29. Juli 2020)

Naja.....viel Wirbel (sieht man hier ja auch) um ein paar Steinchen..... 

Ist doch eher eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten die sich bietet um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen weil sich von denen wegen Corona keiner allzuweit vom deutschen Gesundheitssystem weg traut? 

Und was haben wir bei Peter gelernt? 
Aufmerksamkeit = Spendengelder


----------



## knutwuchtig (29. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann einfach mal informieren, das letzte mal wurde dort vor mehr als 10 Jahren mit Grundschleppnetzen gefischt...
> Also eine völlig blödsinnige Aktion, Meeresschutzgebiet und die Dullies versenken dort erstmal irgendwelche Steine....
> Kann man nur hoffen, das genug von den Vögeln samt Stein zum Grund gehen...


wieso dann der aufriss?  den fischen nützt es , der grund bekommt mehr struktur.


----------



## knutwuchtig (29. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Die teils negativen Reaktionen auf eine solche Aktion mit großem Symbolcharakter (um nichts anderes geht es Greenpeace hier sehr wahrscheinlich) sind angesichts der andernorts immer noch üblichen und leider auch legalen Verklappungspraktiken schwer zu verstehen.
> 
> Stellt euch doch einfach vor, nicht Greenpeace, sondern rippi würde dafür verantwortlich zeichnen und alles wäre gut, oder?
> 
> ...zumal niemand zu Schaden kommt, wenn dort seit über 10 Jahren keine Schleppnetzfischerei mehr betrieben wird.


jep einige bekommen da ja richtig schnappatmung  fakt ist doch mdas eigentlich wir angler diese strukturverbesserungen hätten machen müssen,an statt  vom sofa aus zu lamentieren


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juli 2020)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> jep einige bekommen da ja richtig schnappatmung  fakt ist doch mdas eigentlich wir angler diese strukturverbesserungen hätten machen müssen,an statt  vom sofa aus zu lamentieren


 Aha, warum sollten wir Angler die die Natur Hegen und Pflegen in die Natur sinnlos eingreifen? Warum ein Lebensraum ändern, wenn dieser bestens funktioniert, dass musst du mir mal plausibel erklären? Behauptungen wie es wird sich durch die Steine was verbessern zählen dabei nicht, außer du kannst es beweisen...


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Juli 2020)

Hi, da der Adlergrund etwa 55Km von Rügen entfernt liegt, dürfte dort eher selten geangelt werden.


----------



## knutwuchtig (29. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aha, warum sollten wir Angler die die Natur Hegen und Pflegen in die Natur sinnlos eingreifen? Warum ein Lebensraum ändern, wenn dieser bestens funktioniert, dass musst du mir mal plausibel erklären? Behauptungen wie es wird sich durch die Steine was verbessern zählen dabei nicht, außer du kannst es beweisen...


hättest dich auch selber vorher schlau machen können.
wie gesagt ,wenn andere aktiv werden, ist das noch lange kein grund auf die palme zu gehen , sondern sich zu fragen, warum erst andere auf die idee kommen müssen.

selbst wenn es den fischen nix bringen würde, welchen schaden könnten ein paar dicke steine unterwasser ausrichten ?
wozu sich deswegen aufblasen?

https://www.lmt.uni-rostock.de/forschung/forschungsprojekte/kuenst-riff

aufregen sollte man sich über die menge der einleitungen und  über die wachsenden giftigen blaualgenteppiche



			https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/styles/800w400h/public/medien/384/bilder/5_tab_deutsche-stofffrachten-os_2018-01-09.jpg?itok=AWBNrvMX


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. Juli 2020)

Obwohl verboten, fischen Dänen, Polen und andere illegal in dem Gebiet, konnte ich gerade lesen.
Das ausgerechnet unsere Leute dagegen protestieren, den Fischbestand besser zu schützen, geht mir nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juli 2020)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> hättest dich auch selber vorher schlau machen können.
> wie gesagt ,wenn andere aktiv werden, ist das noch lange kein grund auf die palme zu gehen , sondern sich zu fragen, warum erst andere auf die idee kommen müssen.
> 
> selbst wenn es den fischen nix bringen würde, welchen schaden könnten ein paar dicke steine unterwasser ausrichten ?
> ...




Keine Ahnung wer sich hier aufbläst oder auf die Palme geht....
Mir geht dieses Thema eigentlich ziemlich am Arsch vorbei und zwar genau aus dem Grund, das die Fischer egal ob deutsche Dänen oder Polen die Pfütze bald so leer gemacht haben, dass sich die Fischerei nicht mehr lohnt, alle einpacken können und die Angler in Ruhe die dann kleinen Schwärme mit Kleinbooten in Bereichen beangeln können wo keine Kutter angreifen können/konnten...

Welchen Schaden die Steine anrichten könnten weiß ich nicht, wäre es aber super effektiv für das Schutzgebiet hätten dies bestimmt schon andere offizielle Stellen gemacht und nicht irgendwelche spendensammelden Organisationen, da kannst du dir sehr sicher sein...




rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Obwohl verboten, fischen Dänen, Polen und andere illegal in dem Gebiet, konnte ich gerade lesen.
> Das ausgerechnet unsere Leute dagegen protestieren, den Fischbestand besser zu schützen, geht mir nicht in den Kopf.



Warum illegal? Fischen ist dort ja erlaubt, ich glaube kaum das die in dem Gebiet wo es verboten ist sich extra ihre teuren Netze kaputt machen, sie werden wie hier schon erwähnt an den Außenrändern fischen, was meines Wissens nach erlaubt ist...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juli 2020)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> hättest dich auch selber vorher schlau machen können.
> wie gesagt ,wenn andere aktiv werden, ist das noch lange kein grund auf die palme zu gehen , sondern sich zu fragen, warum erst andere auf die idee kommen müssen.
> 
> selbst wenn es den fischen nix bringen würde, welchen schaden könnten ein paar dicke steine unterwasser ausrichten ?
> ...




Aber da ihr ja alles Profis seid in der Bewertung solch eines Schutzgebietes könnten wir doch direkt das Great Barrier Reef auch mit Steinen voll packen, bleiben die Touriboote weg und die Fische können sich hinter den Steinen verstecken, was sollen so ein paar Steine schon für einen Schaden anrichten nicht wahr?!


----------



## allegoric (30. Juli 2020)

Warum fahren die Schlauchboote eigentlich 2x 200 PS Benziner und nicht Elektromotoren?


----------



## hans21 (30. Juli 2020)

allegoric schrieb:


> Warum fahren die Schlauchboote eigentlich 2x 200 PS Benziner und nicht Elektromotoren?


Weil das einfach geiler ist


----------



## Wollebre (30. Juli 2020)

allegoric schrieb:


> Warum fahren die Schlauchboote eigentlich 2x 200 PS Benziner und nicht Elektromotoren?




die sind "Berater" was andere zu machen haben, selbst sind die keine Anwender.

Richtig wäre Strafanzeige und dazu verdonnern das die Steine durch ein Bergungsunternehmen wieder hochgeholt werden. Danach ist der Laden pleite.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> die sind "Berater" was andere zu machen haben, selbst sind die keine Anwender.
> 
> Richtig wäre Strafanzeige und dazu verdonnern das die Steine durch ein Bergungsunternehmen wieder hochgeholt werden. Danach ist der Laden pleite.




Ja Mensch, da wird sich doch sicher jemand finden, der das in die Wege leitet!

Oder bist Du nur Berater und kein Anwender?


----------



## hanzz (30. Juli 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Richtig wäre Strafanzeige und dazu verdonnern das die Steine durch ein Bergungsunternehmen wieder hochgeholt werden. Danach ist der Laden pleite.


Ich denke, Greenpeace hat damit eh schon gerechnet.
Greenpeace hat die Koordinaten der versenkten Steine den Behörden und Fischern gemeldet. 
Also gehen sie wohl davon aus, dass es eine Rechnung geben wird. Sei es für den Verstoß gegen das „Hohe-See-Einbringungsgesetz“ oder für die Bergung oder auch beides.
Denke nicht, dass sie dadurch pleite gehen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (31. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aber da ihr ja alles Profis seid in der Bewertung solch eines Schutzgebietes könnten wir doch direkt das Great Barrier Reef auch mit Steinen voll packen, bleiben die Touriboote weg und die Fische können sich hinter den Steinen verstecken, was sollen so ein paar Steine schon für einen Schaden anrichten nicht wahr?!


kommt der none sense schon reflexartig?


----------



## knutwuchtig (31. Juli 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Obwohl verboten, fischen Dänen, Polen und andere illegal in dem Gebiet, konnte ich gerade lesen.
> Das ausgerechnet unsere Leute dagegen protestieren, den Fischbestand besser zu schützen, geht mir nicht in den Kopf.


muß wohl daran liegen ,weil manche betonköpfe greenpeace = grün = evil, im kopp haben.das löst einen sofortigen beißreflex aus.
 aber wer lamentiert, das die granitblöcke umgehend wieder raus müssen , der kann auch gleich die altmunition die da rum liegt bergen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das würde ja den Reinerlös für die handvoll echter Mitglieder schmälern...!



Über 600000 Fördermitglieder in Deutschland mit *aktiver und passiver Stimmberechtigung* für das oberste Beschlussgremium?!

Greenpeace ist nicht PETrA

Und nur weil ich Angler bin, muss ich nicht jede private Organisation, die der Welt auf die ökologischverdreckten Finger schaut, verteufeln!


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2020)

Passende Doku dazu - hochinteressant!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, leider richten diese Grundnetze aber auch erhebliche Schäden am Meeresgrund an. Es dauert teilweise Jahre, bis sich so ein umgepflügter Bereich erholt hat.


Schleppnetz ist nicht gleich Schleppnetz.
Heute werden auch Netze verwendet, die mit Rollen über den Boden Rollen und somit wesentlich weniger vom Boden beschädigen.



Salt schrieb:


> Naja.....viel Wirbel (sieht man hier ja auch) um ein paar Steinchen.....


Wenn es so einfach wäre, würde es da keinen Wirbel drum geben. Ein paar Steinchen tun niemanden weh, denken die meisten.
In der Realität kann so ein Steinchen einen Kutter untergehen lassen, denn wenn die Netze sich festsetzen und beim hochziehen hängen, wird der gesamte Kutter mit runtergezogen. Wenn dann die Seile nicht schnell genug gekappt werden, war es das mit der Besatzung.

Ich bin gespannt wie die Leute dann reagieren, wenn es auf einmal tote Menschen gibt.

Ich bin mit jemanden befreundet , der auf einem Granat-Kutter arbeitet und ich lasse mir da gerne viel Erzählen, wie es abläuft und was man da so alles erlebt. Ist noch nicht lange her, da wäre ein benachbartes Boot wegen einer ähnlichen Situation fast gekentert. Und das Thema Delphine: Die hatten einmal einen Tümmler im Netz und haben ihr Netz durchgeschnitten um das Tier zu befreien.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...In der Realität kann so ein Steinchen einen Kutter untergehen lassen, denn wenn die Netze sich festsetzen und beim hochziehen hängen, wird der gesamte Kutter mit runtergezogen. Wenn dann die Seile nicht schnell genug gekappt werden, war es das mit der Besatzung....





hanzz schrieb:


> ...Greenpeace hat die Koordinaten der versenkten Steine den Behörden und Fischern gemeldet....


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Über 600000 Fördermitglieder in Deutschland mit *aktiver und passiver Stimmberechtigung* für das oberste Beschlussgremium?!
> 
> Greenpeace ist nicht PETrA
> 
> Und nur weil ich Angler bin, muss ich nicht jede private Organisation, die der Welt auf die ökologischverdreckten Finger schaut, verteufeln!


Zum Verteufeln ist noch lange hin. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ordentlichen Mitglieder in der Vereinszentrale bei 1150,- € brutto Aufwandsentschädigung "Stopp!" schreien.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2020)

Greenpeace ist eine hochprofessionelle Organisation mit Spezialisten in Verwaltung, Forschung, Fuhrpark i. w. S.  usw etc.  ...
wer da welche Verträge hat, interessert mich nicht einen müden Cent.


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Mich auch nicht mehr ... die sind mir schon zu lange in den Kommerz abgeglitten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2020)

Andal, was ist für dich Kommerz?


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Andal, was ist für dich Kommerz?


Das, was er wohl für jeden von uns ist. Die Perspektiven des Handelns haben sich leider verschoben. Schade, wie ich finde. Denn in den Anfängen waren die Aktionen durchaus sehr erfolgreich und für alle auch von echten Erfolgen getragen. Und: Ich sehe hier nur Tendenzen.


----------



## geomas (31. Juli 2020)

Etwas OT: Greenpeace agiert meiner Meinung nach wie eine hochprofessionelle Werbe- oder PR-Agentur. 
Die machen meines Wissens nach absolut NIX, was sich nicht medial richtig „verkaufen” läßt. 
Ne Aktion/Kampagne ohne Kameras dabei gibts demzufolge nicht.
Vermutlich machen die im Zweifel lieber eine Aktion, die sich optisch gut verkaufen läßt, aber fachlich fragwürdig ist, als eine sinnvolle Aktion, die sich schlechter dokumentieren läßt.

Die NABU-Leute zum Beispiel sind da anders, viel dichter dran am Piepmatz in Nachbars Garten, praktischer orientiert. Da gibts Anleitungen zum Bau von Nisthilfen, die sammeln Müll und und und.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2020)

Das ist mir jetzt leider etwas zu wenig aussagekräftig.
Heute hat Greenpeace durchaus Erfolge. Nur wer was ändern will, braucht in der globalen Welt andere Taktiken als die, an sich einfachen und oft auch billigen Aktionen, die wir von damals noch kennen.
Globale Unternehmen wie auch Regierungen lachen doch aus heutiger Sicht über die Aktionen, die früher waren.
Wenn nicht die ganze Welt bei der Aktion gegen einen Konzern zusieht, interessiert es den Konzern gar nicht, dass und wer da warum protestiert.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass es noch lokale oder kleinere Aktionen ohne großen Medianaufwand gibt.
Die pauschale Aussge, die machen alles nur Medienwirksame sonst nix, wir der Sache nicht gerecht und ist auch nicht haltbar.
Achso: Und Geld kostet die Sache auch, woher soll das nur für eine private Organisation, die unabhängig belieben will von Politik und Wirtschaft, kommen?


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Denn in den Anfängen waren die Aktionen durchaus sehr erfolgreich und für alle auch von echten Erfolgen getragen. Und: Ich sehe hier nur Tendenzen.



Ich sehe das genau so, in den Anfängen war diese Organisation getragen vom Idealismus und auf den freiwilligen, unbezahlten Einsatz ihrer engagierten Mitgliedern angewiesen.
Dieses verlieh dem Verein auch Glaubwürdigkeit!
Inzwischen ist das nur noch eine Schützerindustrie, es würde eigentlich nur noch fehlen, dass die an die Börse gehen!
Um nicht mehr glaubwürdig zu erscheinen, muss man sich nur deren Zentrale in bester Hamburger City/Hafen Lage anschauen, da kann man dann sehen wofür die Spendengelder verbraten werden.









						Greenpeace - Fragwürdige Flüge und verzockte Millionen
					

Mit spektakulären Kampagnen hat es die Umweltschutzorganisation Greenpeace immer wieder geschafft, Umweltskandale in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Jetzt steht die Organisation selbst im Fokus: Zuerst wurde bekannt, dass ein Mitarbeiter bei Devisengeschäften mehrere Millionen Euro verzockt hat...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau so, in den Anfängen war diese Organisation getragen vom Idealismus und auf den freiwilligen, unbezahlten Einsatz ihrer engagierten Mitgliedern angewiesen.
> Dieses verlieh dem Verein auch Glaubwürdigkeit!
> Inzwischen ist das nur noch eine Schützerindustrie, es würde eigentlich nur noch fehlen, dass die an die Börse gehen!
> Um nicht mehr glaubwürdig zu erscheinen, muss man sich nur deren Zentrale in bester Hamburger City/Hafen Lage anschauen, da kann man dann sehen wofür die Spendengelder verbraten werden.
> ...



Was zeigt also der Artikel aus dem Deutschlandfunk?

Dass ein Manager von Greenpeace im Jahr 2014 innerhalb Greenpeace selbst, Greenpeace intern also, Ärger bekommen hat, weil er sich nicht an die Wertehaltung von Greenpeace gehalten halt.
@Jürgen Danke dir für den Artikel, er bestärkt, dass Greenpeace entgegen den Vermutungen von Boardies doch im Sinne ihrer Werte denkt. Bestens bei Greenpeace, dass diese schwarze Schafe innerhalb ihrer Organisation, die es leider überall gibt, erkennen und thematisieren, was ja in anderen Organsiationen nicht der Fall ist, selbst wenn du straffälliges geschieht, was ja hier nicht der Fall war! Höchst anerkennenswert!


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. Juli 2020)

Mikroplastik retten,mit Granitblöcken..............irre Idee !


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich denke, Greenpeace hat damit eh schon gerechnet.
> Greenpeace hat die Koordinaten der versenkten Steine den Behörden und Fischern gemeldet.
> Also gehen sie wohl davon aus, dass es eine Rechnung geben wird. Sei es für den Verstoß gegen das „Hohe-See-Einbringungsgesetz“ oder für die Bergung oder auch beides.
> Denke nicht, dass sie dadurch pleite gehen.



Die Koordinaten der Steine werden angegeben, dass eben kein Kutter sich festfährt / Menschen zu Schaden kommen.

So liegt das Risiko bei der Fischerei, dort durchzuziehen.

Womöglich wir auch der ein oder andere Stein zuviel angegeben....


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Koordinaten der Steine werden angegeben, dass eben kein Kutter sich festfährt / Menschen zu Schaden kommen.


Das ist hoffentlich der primäre Grund.

Dass dies nicht einer Selbstanzeige gleicht, ist schon klar.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2020)

Genau!

Während mit Umweltvergehen nach wie vor weltweit Milliarden gescheffelt werden, haben die Mitglieder der Organisationen, die das anprangern und ins Bewußtsein der Öffentlichkeit zerren, bitteschön bis in alle Ewigkeit wie die Bettelmönche zu agieren, in Barracken zu leben, in Lumpen rumzulaufen und sich vom eigenen Idealismus zu ernähren!

Geschieht das nicht oder taucht mal ein schwarzes Schaf auf, war es das mit der Glaubwürdigkeit, aber subito!

Man man man...


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Irgendwie hat das ganze auch ein G'schmäckle von Sommerlochfüller, so zwischen Corona, Greta und allgemeinem Weltuntergang. Frei nach dem Motto: Vergiss mein nicht!


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2020)

Die haben alles, aber kein Sommerloch, Andal. 

www.greenpeace.de/search/type/article


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2020)

hanzz, was machen eigentlich die Zander bei Dir ?

Ich war noch gar nicht los !

Barsche rufen bald...vllt. heute nochmal auf Aal.

Riesen nachteil, an dem See wird gebadet 

Oh, sorry, geht ja um Steine versenken 

Sorry für´s OT


----------



## rheinfischer70 (31. Juli 2020)

Habe Greenpeace jahrelang als Fördermitglied unterstützt, bis der tierleidfreie Strom aus einem Wasserkraftwerk, mitfinanziert von Greenpeace, kam.
Da habe ich sofort gekündigt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Die haben alles, aber kein Sommerloch, Andal.
> 
> www.greenpeace.de/search/type/article



... die haben als GREENPEACE das Wort Grün im Namen!!!
Alles klar?


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> hanzz, was machen eigentlich die Zander bei Dir ?


Katastrophe momentan, aber OT  
Obwohl, an meinen Abschnitt wird ne neue Brücke über den Rhein gebaut. Da werden sicher auch Steine versenkt. Vielleicht ist das der Grund für die ausbleibenden Fänge.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Koordinaten der Steine werden angegeben, dass eben kein Kutter sich festfährt / Menschen zu Schaden kommen.
> So liegt das Risiko bei der Fischerei, dort durchzuziehen.



So ähnlich hat m.W. ein Franzose damals auch argumentiert.

Nachdem immer wieder in sein Gartenhaus eingebrochen wurde, hatte er dort einen mit Sprengstoff gefüllten Ghettobalster deponiert und am Zaun, am Hauseingang und am Ghettoblaster selber schriftlich und per Piktogramm auf die Explosivität hingewiesen.  Trozdem haben sich dann Jugendliche mit dem Ding in die Luft gesprengt und der Bombenbauer musste ins Gefängnis.




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau so, in den Anfängen war diese Organisation getragen vom Idealismus und auf den freiwilligen, unbezahlten Einsatz ihrer engagierten Mitgliedern angewiesen. Dieses verlieh dem Verein auch Glaubwürdigkeit!



Ohne die Überschrift zu lesen hätte ich da an eine andere Organisation gedacht, die in DE momentan wieder im Aufschwung ist.

Als Greenpeace-Energy den "tierleidfreien Strom" aus Wind- und Wasserkraft probagiert hat und auch noch Vermittlungsprovision an Tierrechtler dafür gezahlt hat, war es auch bei mir mit der Glaubwürdigkeit vor.

Ich wäre aber auch nicht begeistert, wenn es Greenpeace nicht mehr gäbe und sie gar nichts mehr machen würden.


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. August 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Etwas OT: Greenpeace agiert meiner Meinung nach wie eine hochprofessionelle Werbe- oder PR-Agentur.
> Die machen meines Wissens nach absolut NIX, was sich nicht medial richtig „verkaufen” läßt.
> Ne Aktion/Kampagne ohne Kameras dabei gibts demzufolge nicht.
> Vermutlich machen die im Zweifel lieber eine Aktion, die sich optisch gut verkaufen läßt, aber fachlich fragwürdig ist, als eine sinnvolle Aktion, die sich schlechter dokumentieren läßt.
> ...




also wenn ich HIER mal eine werbefreie seite finden würde.... es liegt doch auf de hand , das jede aktion dokumentiert wird!

wenn das nicht verstanden wird. in einem forum wo selbst untermaßige fische stolz zur schau gestellt werden und produktplacement als solche schon gar nicht mehr war genommen wird vor lauter werbung.
der anglerverband macht nicht einmal ewas ,was man verkaufen könnte .
geschweige etwas nutzbringendes .
außer die hochbezahlte frau happach kasan  auf  einem kutter einen dorsch in die hand zu drücken ,damit sie in ihrer laufbahn mal einen geangelten fisch in der hand hatte

die nabu leute interessiert es z.b. einen scheiß ,was unter der wasseroberfläche passiert.
die lassen sogar  ganze talsperren leer laufen ,weil die dummköpfe glauben, man könnte ein gewässer ohne raubfische gesund erhalten.
bzw es würde sich nicht ein raubfischbestand von selbst einstellen 







						NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel
					

AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel  Wenn sich ein NSG in ca. 50 Jahren ausgewogen entwickelt hat so sollte doch der Mensch in seiner gnadenlosen Selbstherrlichkeit die Finger davon lassen. Wie hat es die Natur nur ohne diese Tierschützer geschafft sich über Millionen...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. August 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Während mit Umweltvergehen nach wie vor weltweit Milliarden gescheffelt werden, haben die Mitglieder der Organisationen, die das anprangern und ins Bewußtsein der Öffentlichkeit zerren, bitteschön bis in alle Ewigkeit wie die Bettelmönche zu agieren, in Barracken zu leben, in Lumpen rumzulaufen und sich vom eigenen Idealismus zu ernähren!
> 
> ...



jetzt wird sogar von seiten der angler  der raubbau relativiert ,
weil angeblich die baumkurren auf rollen laufen.
die wirkungsweise einer saugdredge ,die den meeresboden komplett umpflügt  ist ancheinend nicht bekannt .
wärend nebenbei schon diskutiert wird, ob man nicht per stromschläge die fische ins netz treibt

jeder noch so abstruse schwachsinn wird zur relativierung herangezogen  .

das erinnert mich an einen pawlowschen hund

hätten ein paar dänische speertaucher die brocken zu grund gelassen , das thema wäre kein thema


----------

